# Les problèmes IOS 7



## David16 (19 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour , 

Dans l'idée de faire un seul topic sur les problèmes iOS 7 j'ouvre ce topic ... 


Pour ma part , sur iPhone 5 : 


- effêt parallaxe presque inexistant sur iPhone 5 même en touchant au réglages dans accessibilité . 
- wifi ( du travail ) impossible de ce connecter ?! ( connexion arrêté car impossible ) ... 


Voilà pour moi est c'est déjà pas mal pour commencer ...


----------



## tropezina (19 Septembre 2013)

iPhone 5 aucun problème constaté, et j'ai la version finale depuis une semaine
Pour ma part très satisfait de cette nouvelle mouture.


----------



## David16 (19 Septembre 2013)

Bien moi ça commence pas top !!! 

L'effet parallaxe je le trouver beaucoup moins présent sur les premières bêta !!

Et oui 20% de batterie sur iP5 en moins d'une heure ... 

Bon c'est la faite vivement la MAJ ??


----------



## Nhooxy (19 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, pour ma part, j'ai un Iphone 4, et depuis la mise a jour iOS7 je ne peux plus utiliser le clavier, quoi, disons que, il est devenue excessivement lent ! Le temps de réponse moyenne est de 1minute de latence, alors comme sa ça parait rien, mais aller écrire un SMS avec 1 minute entre chaque lettre x) 
Croyez moi, c'est horrible.
mise a part cela tous fonctionne bien, mais écrivant beaucoup de SMS je m'avoue déçu par l'optimisation de cette OS...


----------



## David16 (19 Septembre 2013)

J'espère que Apple va vite réagir aux divers problèmes que l'on rencontres car la sans wifi moi c'est assez inutilisable ...


----------



## Larme (19 Septembre 2013)

David16 a dit:


> Et oui 20% de batterie sur iP5 en moins d'une heure ...


T'as aucune MàJ d'app en background ? Car vu que pas mal d'applications se sont préparées pour iOS7 et qu'iOS7 permet la MàJ silencieuse en background...
Spotlight a peut-être aussi besoin de se réindexer...
De nouveaux services sont peut-être présents (j'ai pas tout regardé) qui pomperait de la connexion...


----------



## layon86 (19 Septembre 2013)

Nhooxy a dit:


> Bonjour, pour ma part, j'ai un Iphone 4, et depuis la mise a jour iOS7 je ne peux plus utiliser le clavier, quoi, disons que, il est devenue excessivement lent ! Le temps de réponse moyenne est de 1minute de latence, alors comme sa ça parait rien, mais aller écrire un SMS avec 1 minute entre chaque lettre x)
> Croyez moi, c'est horrible.
> mise a part cela tous fonctionne bien, mais écrivant beaucoup de SMS je m'avoue déçu par l'optimisation de cette OS...



Bonjour,
J'ai iphone 4 que j'ai mis à jour cette nuit en ios 7 et la lenteur de saisie est insuportable !
je compte restaurer en ios 6


----------



## jfkm (19 Septembre 2013)

Iphone 5 : RAS

Iphone 4 de mon fils: pas de soucis particulier. C'est moins "flash" à l'aarivée du sprigboard, certes, mais pas de problèmes de saisies pour les sms, par exemple. Ca réagit instantanément.

Je lui ai fait une réinstallation complète via Itunes sur son 4.


----------



## Tuncurry (19 Septembre 2013)

Pour moi , message étrange lors de l'essai de mise à jour de la 6 vers iOS 7  sur iPhone 5 avec 4 Go de stockage dispo, non jailbreaké : 

_"l'Iphone n'a pu être mis à jour. 
This device isn't eligible for the requested build."_

si quelqu'un sait ce que cela signifie ?


----------



## David16 (19 Septembre 2013)

Non pas d'inex Spotlight car déjà fait cette nuit , pareil pour les maj ... 

Par contre sur les premières bêta lorsque l'on mettaient un panorama en fonds d'écran accueil ça ne suivait pas toute la photo ? Car la ça bouge pratiquement pas ?!  

Et hop reste 35 % de batterie sur 3 heures d'utilisation lol

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h06 ----------

Tuncury 

Tu es sous quel version iOS 6 ? De toute façon les serveurs Apple beugs pas mal aussi .


----------



## achille_talon_1972 (19 Septembre 2013)

David16 a dit:


> Non pas d'inex Spotlight car déjà fait cette nuit , pareil pour les maj ...
> 
> Par contre sur les premières bêta lorsque l'on mettaient un panorama en fonds d'écran accueil ça ne suivait pas toute la photo ? Car la ça bouge pratiquement pas ?!
> 
> ...



Bien sûr qu'il y a Spotlight... mais ils n'ont pas dit qu'ils l'avaient modifié ! Il faut désormais faire un slide depuis le milieu de l'écran VERS LE BAS ! le slide vers la droite n'existe plus


----------



## Tuncurry (19 Septembre 2013)

David16 a dit:


> Tu es sous quel version iOS 6 ? De toute façon les serveurs Apple beugs pas mal aussi .



La dernière il me semble, la 6.1.4 (10B350) 3,4 Go de disponible, iPhone 5 16Go

EDIT :

Bon, après 5 à 6 essais, là ca semble se mettre à jour.... En cours d'install.
iOS 7 sur l'iPad s'est lui déroulé parfaitement du premier coup...


----------



## Simeon (19 Septembre 2013)

sur un iPad 3, un simple changement de fond d'écran bloque l'appareil pendant plusieurs minutes.
Rien à signaler par contre sur un iPhone 4.


----------



## Benoit35 (19 Septembre 2013)

Bonjours,

Je pense faire ma mise a jour ce soir sur Iphone 4 16 Go et je voudrais savoir si c'est mieux mise a jour et "enregistrer comme un nouvelle Iphone" ou "depuis une sauvegarde" car je ne voudrais pas perdre mes contacts.
j'ai fait une sauvegarde hier et je vais en faire une autre ce soir avant le MAJ.

Bien cordialement 

PS: Super pour se forum !!


----------



## chicken (19 Septembre 2013)

Hello,
Pour moi impossible d'activer iMessage et face Time...
Impossible de remédier à cela.


----------



## SkyRoms (19 Septembre 2013)

Perso moi je viens de mettre mon iPhone 4 à jours et mon mon flash s'est allumé et impossible de léteindre, j'ai fais une restauration et il ne veux rien savoir. J'ai du mal à comprendre la :/ Juste une mise à jours et ça déclenche un problème matériel?


----------



## pitifilou (19 Septembre 2013)

pour moi impossible de basculer en airplay la musique de l'appli "Musique". Pas d'icone airplay apparente.


----------



## As Happy As Possible (19 Septembre 2013)

layon86 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai iphone 4 que j'ai mis à jour cette nuit en ios 7 et la lenteur de saisie est insuportable !
> je compte restaurer en ios 6



Bonjour, j'ai aussi constater se probleme. C'est asser insuportable. Vivemant une mise a jour!


----------



## oxygo (19 Septembre 2013)

J'ai personnellement pas mal de bug sur iPhone 5, genre le menu "Réglage" qui plante sans cesse par exemple, je n'arrive plus à envoyer des MMS, il faut à chaque fois que je reboote ... et toutes les applications qui plantent c'est incroyable.


----------



## esales (19 Septembre 2013)

Pas de bug ou ralentissement notoire sur iPhone 4 ou iPad 4..


----------



## mikalak (19 Septembre 2013)

Pour ma part rien n'a dire apres la mise sur mon iphone 5, mais je pense ne pas avoir tout compris des nouvelles nouvelles fonctionnalités, comme Air Drop, ça ne semble pas fonctionner avec mon macbook pro... Et lorsque je recois des sms alors le tel est en veille, il est ecrit sous le message " faites glisser pour répondre", j'ai beau le faire, je tombe sur la page du code de sécurité.. bref des broutilles...
mika

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h20 ----------

essaye de réintialiser mon mot de passe icloud... j'ai vais eu le même genre de chose avec l'ancienne version...


----------



## David16 (19 Septembre 2013)

Alors pour celui qui ne peux installer j'ai vu des personnes ou il fallait 4 giga de stockage libre .... 

Benoit : il est conseillé de faire une sauvegarde , mais t'inquiète pas la maj ne change rien au stockage de ton iPhone... Donc tu perds rien ... 


Par contre les autres , est ce que une photo en panorama fait ça sur votre iPhone en panorama ? Moi pas du tout 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jQe3wuHOcSw&desktop_uri=/watch?v=jQe3wuHOcSw


----------



## pintox (19 Septembre 2013)

La seule chose que j'ai noté (j'ai un iPhone 4) c'est ce ralentissement hallucinant lors de la saisie d'un texte. Je prends sur moi pour le moment 
Je vais essayer de réinitialiser et de refaire l'install avec iTunes cette fois.
Il y en a qui ont eu le temps de refaire une installation pour voir si ça corrigeait les problèmes ?


----------



## Benoit35 (19 Septembre 2013)

Vu les soucie de saisie texte dans les message je voudrais savoir si ça merde peut t'on revenir en arrière et remettre IOS 6.1.3 ?


----------



## David16 (19 Septembre 2013)

Oui Benoit tu peux revenir en arrière mais pas avec Apple ! A toi de trouver iOS 6.1.x sur le net et de faire une mise à jour en choisissant ton .ipsw


----------



## CBi (19 Septembre 2013)

Installation sur iPhone4 = aucun problème à signaler pour l'instant, et en particulier aucun soucis de lenteur à la saisie qui est tout à fait normale...


----------



## margoze (19 Septembre 2013)

Nhooxy a dit:


> Bonjour, pour ma part, j'ai un Iphone 4, et depuis la mise a jour iOS7 je ne peux plus utiliser le clavier, quoi, disons que, il est devenue excessivement lent ! Le temps de réponse moyenne est de 1minute de latence, alors comme sa ça parait rien, mais aller écrire un SMS avec 1 minute entre chaque lettre x)
> Croyez moi, c'est horrible.
> mise a part cela tous fonctionne bien, mais écrivant beaucoup de SMS je m'avoue déçu par l'optimisation de cette OS...


Bonjour
J'ai le même problème Iphone 5.
Dans plusieurs cas le clavier réagit au bout de X secondes. Pratique pour rentrer des mots de passe &#128545;
Aïe je ne vais pas mettre à jour mon Ipad retina......
Help &#128563;
Merci


----------



## Neutre0 (19 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

hier j'ai installé iOS 7 pour essayer, et j'ai directement eu envie de retourner en arrière, seulement, c'est impossible d'après beaucoup de gens ou tous...

Eh bah, sachez que, c'est possible !



C'est mon première iDevice, au paravent je n'ai jamais travaillé avec des appareilles Apple, je ne sais rien dans le domaine du JailBreak etc,... Mais juste en lisant a l'aide du " Diable " comme beaucoup l&#8217;appel (Google), j'ai pu remettre mon iPhone 5 sous iOS 6.1.4.

Dans les TUTO(S) et tout, les auteurs disent que ça ne fonctionne qu'avec les versions bêta d'iOS 7, mais c'est pas vrai, moi je l'ai fait en suivant leurs TUTO(S).



/!\ ATTENTION /!\ :

Cette opération comporte (peut-être) des risques et je ne peux être tenu responsable des éventuels problèmes rencontrés.

/!\ ATTENTION /!\



RISQUES :

- Perdre toutes vos applications, enfin, vous allez devoir les re-télécharger, mais comme vos achats sont enregistrés sur l'AppStore, vos applications payées ne seront pas perdues.

Moi je ne sais pas si c'est possible, mais en tout cas iTunes n'a pas sauvegardé mes applications, en faisant la sauvegarde, du coup j'ai du tout re-téléchargé... (si vous avez un tuyau pour les sauvegardé, je suis preneur, merci ?!).



TUTO :

Voici donc, le TUTO que j'ai suivi ;

" "
1. Télécharger iOS 6 depuis notre page où tous les firmwares des appareils sont regroupés. Attention, seule la dernière version peut être installée : iOS 6.1.4 sur iPhone 5 et iOS 6.1.3 sur les autres appareils.

2. Ouvrez iTunes et branchez votre appareil. Il va falloir le passer en mode DFU afin que la restauration puisse s&#8217;effectuer. Eteignez votre appareil et faites les actions suivantes :
Maintenez le bouton POWER de votre appareil pendant 3 secondes
Maintenez ensuite le bouton HOME sans lâcher le bouton POWER pendant 10 secondes
Lâchez le bouton POWER en maintenant encore le bouton HOME et attendez qu&#8217;iTunes réagisse

3. Un message s&#8217;affiche vous obligeant à restaurer votre appareil. Cliquez sur le bouton de restauration tout en maintenant la touche ALT (Mac) ou Shift (Windows). Sélectionnez iOS 6 que vous avez téléchargé précédemment.

4. Attendez que la restauration s&#8217;effectue. Une fois terminée, vous êtes de nouveau sous iOS 6. A noter que cette manipulation fonctionnera avec toutes les bêtas d&#8217;iOS 7.

" "
Source du TUTO : Tutoriel : downgrade d?iOS 7 vers iOS 6 | iPhoneAddict.fr

Lien pour télécharger iOS 6.1.4 : Download Firmwares --> iPhone 5 | iPhoneAddict.fr (c'est le premier tout en haut)



Bonne chance à tous, et si j'ai eu tort de poster des liens d'un site concurrent, toutes mes excuses, vous pouvez supprimer mon commentaire. Je ne fais qu'aider, comme je peux, car je me dis qu'il y a des gens qui sont dans la même situation que moi surement...


P-S : Il est surement possible de faire la même procédure avec les autres iPhone(s), mais comme je n'ai qu'un iPhone 5, je ne serai pas vous aidez ni conseiller...


----------



## David16 (19 Septembre 2013)

Oui Benoit tu peux revenir en arrière mais pas avec Apple ! A toi de trouver iOS 6.1.x sur le net et de faire une mise à jour en choisissant ton .ipsw


----------



## Benoit35 (19 Septembre 2013)

Ah ok super je vais donc essayer ce soir et vous redire ce que ça donne ...
En tout les cas merci a vous ...


----------



## Neutre0 (19 Septembre 2013)

Moi, personnellement, je suis venu d'Android vers iOS, car je ne supportais plus les lags, saccades, applications de mauvaise qualités, impossibles d'acheter des applications sans passer par une carte bancaire, les plantages du genre (FC = Force Close = Arrêt forcé des applications et jeux), le scrolling dégueulasse et bien encore...

Avec l'achat de mon iphone 5, tout était résolu, j'étais satisfait de tout, et voilà que ce soi-disant nouvel OS (iOS 7) est pire qu'Android de l'époque quand j'avais un SAMSUNG Galaxy S2, c'est quand même fort hein, que l'on paye un smartphone haut de gamme avec les MAJ et tout 800 &#8364; (moi c'est un 32 Go) et d'en arriver là.

Rien que la latence des animations et le scrolling et d'un bas niveau tellement bas, que personne ne peut dénigrer Android maintenant.


Ce n'est pas pour dire, mais Scott Forstall a juste foiré sur une seule application (Plan) et il a était viré..., ici Jonathan Ive a foiré sur toute la ligne, même si les idées sont bonnes, mais mal appliquées et il est encore là...



P-S : Juste un petit détaille, j'ai oublié de dire que remettre iOS 6.1.4 + restaurer vos données photos, contacts,... + re-télécharger vos applications si comme moi vous n'aviez pas réussi à le faire avec iTunes + régler l'iPhone = ça ne prend que grand maximum 30 minutes sur mon vieux PC qui est encore avec un CPU 32bits donc, vous qui avez la plupart des Mac, vous devriez allez bien plus vite que moi lol

iOS 6.1.4 fait ~ 990 Mo pour info.


----------



## bergenist (19 Septembre 2013)

Moi c'est pareil.
Iphone 4, je mets à jour.

1) ils me perdent mes contacts et mes comptes mails, aucun moyen de restaurer.
2) j'ai la pomme comme quand on installe quelquechose qui se met sur mon écran toutes les 15 secondes => iphone inutilisable.

Vraiment c'est une vrai bonne grosse belle merde qu'ils ont pondu, et mon choix est désormais fait, je passe à la concurrence.
En attendant j'ai paumé tous mes contacts, et j'en ai pour un sacré paquet de temps de les recuperer.

je suis vraiment SUPER énervé.


----------



## Mr Fon (19 Septembre 2013)

MAJ installée en OTA sur iPhone 5 et iPad 2. RAS, impeccable, tout est très fluide, je craignais plus pour l'iPad 2 en fait je vois aucune différences, c'est parfaitement fluide.

A noter cependant, juste après l'installation, sur les 2 appareils, de légers ralentissements au début, notamment sur les claviers et animations, ( dues à une ré-indexation ?). 

Ça s'est estompé par la suite. J'ai également opéré à une extinction des 2 appareils pour les rallumer ensuite, de temps en temps ça fait pas de mal, comme sur les ordis. 

OS très plaisant à utiliser. Impeccable, c'est comme une seconde vie pour mon iPad 2 (qui fonctionnait déjà très bien avant)


----------



## Neutre0 (19 Septembre 2013)

bergenist a dit:


> Moi c'est pareil.
> Iphone 4, je mets à jour.
> 
> 1) ils me perdent mes contacts et mes comptes mails, aucun moyen de restaurer.
> ...



Tu as oublié de faire une sauvegarde de tes données ?

Moi, les applications n'ont pas était sauvegarder, mais par contre les différents niveau passées dans les jeux et tout, ça c'est là...


----------



## bergenist (19 Septembre 2013)

Non, et c'est bien ça qui m'inquiète...


----------



## Neutre0 (19 Septembre 2013)

bergenist a dit:


> Non, et c'est bien ça qui m'inquiète...



Tu es néanmoins sur de n'avoir pas activé par hasard la synchronisation de tes contacts avec ta boîte mail ? Ça pourrait changer la donne et en ta faveur si telle était le cas.


----------



## bergenist (19 Septembre 2013)

je pense que tout est sur gmail, néanmoins, il faut que je downgrade l'iphone avant de pouvoir tenter cette manoeuvre. J'ai un écran noir avec pomme toutes les 8 secondes, je ne peux rien faire avec l'iphone en tant que tel.


----------



## jfkm (19 Septembre 2013)

2 iphone(s) 4 passés sous IOS7
1 iphone  5 passé sous IOS7

Pour le moment pas de soucis... Tout le monde est content à la maison...

Effectivement, il semblerait peut être avoir un léger ralentissement sur les 4 au début, mais pas flagrant selon ma femme et mon fils...


----------



## Fynchi (19 Septembre 2013)

*Problème de lenteur/latence du clavier* -> il faut simplement faire un *reset des settings* (donc cela ne va pas affecter les données). Cela fonctionne parfaitement depuis pour moi.


----------



## oxygo (19 Septembre 2013)

J'ajoute une liste de bug très inquiétant :

- En appel il m'est impossible de raccrocher (oui oui vous avez bien lu)
- Je suis en 3G avec 3 barres et d'un seul pouf réseau indisp. Il faut que je reboote et je retrouve ma 3G et mes barres (du moins mes ronds maintenant) 
- Batterie qui fond comme neige


----------



## Neutre0 (19 Septembre 2013)

bergenist a dit:


> je pense que tout est sur gmail, néanmoins, il faut que je downgrade l'iphone avant de pouvoir tenter cette manoeuvre. J'ai un écran noir avec pomme toutes les 8 secondes, je ne peux rien faire avec l'iphone en tant que tel.



En fait, tu peux faire les manuvres suivant en ayant l'iPhone allumé ou éteint, personnellement, je l'ai fait en éteignant l'iPhone et ça a fonctionné. Je ne vois pas pourquoi si chez un novice comme moi tout sait passer pour le bien, pourquoi pas pareillement pour toi (vous tous) ?

Si tu relies bien mon petit TUTO en haut, il est bien écrit que tu dois éteindre ton iPhone et puis passer a l'action


----------



## Tosay (19 Septembre 2013)

Problème qu'a constaté un de mes amis sur i4

Quand il est en lecture de musique et qu'il déverouille son iphone, la musique déconne un max (elle se coupe ou change d'album...)


----------



## Neutre0 (19 Septembre 2013)

Fynchi a dit:


> *Problème de lenteur/latence du clavier* -> il faut simplement faire un *reset des settings* (donc cela ne va pas affecter les données). Cela fonctionne parfaitement depuis pour moi.



Le problème n'est pas qu'avec le clavier, y a la latence des animations sur le plan global qui est trop grosse, le scrolling sur une liste de contactes, musiques, menus,... qui laggs. Les deux panneaux en haut et du bas sont aussi lent...


----------



## arlestof (19 Septembre 2013)

Installation aujourd'hui de l'ios7. Et je constate que mes podcasts qui étaient dans musique ont complètement disparu, ainsi que de mon itunes ! Comment faire, je peux les recupérer ?


----------



## Neutre0 (19 Septembre 2013)

arlestof a dit:


> Installation aujourd'hui de l'ios7. Et je constate que mes podcasts qui étaient dans musique ont complètement disparu, ainsi que de mon itunes ! Comment faire, je peux les recupérer ?



As-tu fait une sauvegarde juste avant de passer a la MAJ ?


----------



## tytram (19 Septembre 2013)

J'ai installé IOS 7 ce matin et je suis parti travailler avec la batterie à 100% (d'habitude, je recharge la veille au soir)

A 16:30, j'étais à zéro sans avoir utilisé l'iphone plus que d'habitude (1h00 de musique, une trentaine de messages, une dizaine de coups de fil, surf, e-mails. J'ai remarqué que l'iPhone chauffe assez vite, lorsque je suis sur Internet en 3G 

J'espère qu'il y aura un correctif assez vite, sinon je vais regretter ma MAJ !


----------



## pitifilou (19 Septembre 2013)

tytram a dit:


> J'ai installé IOS 7 ce matin et je suis parti travailler avec la batterie à 100% (d'habitude, je recharge la veille au soir)
> 
> A 16:30, j'étais à zéro sans avoir utilisé l'iphone plus que d'habitude (1h00 de musique, une trentaine de messages, une dizaine de coups de fil, surf, e-mails. J'ai remarqué que l'iPhone chauffe assez vite, lorsque je suis sur Internet en 3G
> 
> J'espère qu'il y aura un correctif assez vite, sinon je vais regretter ma MAJ !



Va dans réglages/confidentialité/service de localisation/service système et met Lieux fréquents à "non".


----------



## tytram (19 Septembre 2013)

pitifilou a dit:


> Va dans réglages/confidentialité/service de localisation/service système et met Lieux fréquents à "non".



OK ! je teste.


----------



## pintox (20 Septembre 2013)

Fynchi a dit:


> *Problème de lenteur/latence du clavier* -> il faut simplement faire un *reset des settings* (donc cela ne va pas affecter les données). Cela fonctionne parfaitement depuis pour moi.



Je confirme ça fonctionne ! Merci pour l'astuce 
Réglage>Général>Réinitialiser>Réinitialiser tous les réglages


----------



## CBi (20 Septembre 2013)

Un problème et sa solution = si on accepte pas de se connecter à iCloud au moment du redémarrage de l'iPhone après sa mise à jour, on peut se trouver dans l'impossibilité de le faire via le menu de réglages: "connexion au serveur impossible".

La faute à un bug sur l'écran "les conditions d'utilisation de iCloud ont changé"

L'astuce consiste à télécharger l'application "Localiser mes Amis", puis à se connecter à iCloud via cette application, qui propose un écran d'acceptation des nouvelles conditions d'utilisation de iCloud.
Puis jeter l'application si on n'en a pas l'utilité.

La connexion à iCloud via le menu Réglages est désormais possible.


----------



## jaybear (20 Septembre 2013)

jfkm a dit:


> Iphone 5 : RAS
> 
> Iphone 4 de mon fils: pas de soucis particulier. C'est moins "flash" à l'aarivée du sprigboard, certes, mais pas de problèmes de saisies pour les sms, par exemple. Ca réagit instantanément.
> 
> Je lui ai fait une réinstallation complète via Itunes sur son 4.



Moi aussi sur I phone 4 , reinstallation complète via I tunes , et pas de souci clavier . 

Par contre une certaine lenteur à l'ouverture des applis ... enfin pas encore redhibitoire ...


----------



## superseb (20 Septembre 2013)

J'ai un gros problème de synchro avec l'app Music


----------



## titistardust (20 Septembre 2013)

Aucun problème recenser pour moi sur un ipad mini et un ipad2. Installation de la GM la semaine dernière (10mn par appareil) et c'est tout. Aucun plantage ou ralentissement à signaler à part les conditions d'Icloud. Et le parallaxe fonctionne sur mon Ipad mini avec une photo en fond d'écran (rarement une léghère saccade).
Pour moi du tout bon.


----------



## kaz2546 (20 Septembre 2013)

je viens de faire la MAJ sur mon I4 et je voudrais desactiver la fonction qui permet a mon tel de savoir ou je suis tous les jours...






Sauf que qd suivant le chemin indique, je ne tombe pas du tout sur la meme page ?! pour moi, apres avoir fait reglages- confidantialite- service de localisation-services systeme... je tombe sur une liste commençant avec circulation, diagn. et utilisation, etalon de la bouss, fuseau horaire, iAds selon le lieu, populaire de prox, rech. reseau mobile, reseau wifi.
ma question, est ce que cette fonction existe pour l iphone 4 ou est elle cachee et est il possible de la desactiver ?


----------



## kuwatz (20 Septembre 2013)

Même problème de lenteur hallucinante du clavier, y compris d'ailleurs pour la saisie du mot de passe à 4 chiffre sur l'écran d'accueil. Ca me prend environ une minute !!!!
Impossible d'écrire un mail ou un SMS.

De plus le panneau de contrôle (panneau du bas) n'est pas accessible bien que la fonction soit activée dans les reglages).

Kuwatz.


----------



## wip (20 Septembre 2013)

superseb a dit:


> J'ai un gros problème de synchro avec l'app Music


 
Même problème avec mon 4S.

La synchronisation depuis iTunes semble fonctionner mais la musique n'est pas bien mise à jour sur l'iPhone. C'est comme si la base de donnée était vérouillée sur l'iPhone. De plus, la synchronisation plante souvent à l'étape 8 (attente des modifications).

Je vais essayer de faire une réinitialisation cet après midi...


----------



## Majestixs (20 Septembre 2013)

CBi a dit:


> Un problème et sa solution = si on accepte pas de se connecter à iCloud au moment du redémarrage de l'iPhone après sa mise à jour, on peut se trouver dans l'impossibilité de le faire via le menu de réglages: "connexion au serveur impossible".
> 
> La faute à un bug sur l'écran "les conditions d'utilisation de iCloud ont changé"
> 
> ...



Bonjour, merci la solution mais ça ne fonctionne pas chez moi.
L'app Mes Amis était déjà installée et je ne peux pas la supprimer. Les conditions d'utilisation d'iCloud ne s'affiche donc pas et pas possible d'accéder aux réglages d'iCloud et de Messages dans les réglages de l'iPad donc...
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## Oscar (20 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, mise à jour effectuée ce jour sur iPhone 4s. A priori pas de ralentissement et pas de pb sauf que je n'arrive plus à appeler avec Facetime (je reçois bien un appel facetime). Sur ios6, sur un contact en appuyant sur facetime on pouvait sélectionner le n° associé à facetime l'interlocuteur. Avec ios7 pas possible. Quelqu'un a rencontré ce même problème ?
Merci


----------



## Tuncurry (20 Septembre 2013)

tytram a dit:


> J'ai installé IOS 7 ce matin et je suis parti travailler avec la batterie à 100% (d'habitude, je recharge la veille au soir)
> A 16:30, j'étais à zéro



Même problème. J'étais à 17% à 16H00 et la je suis à 11% là ou habituellement je suis plutôt dans l'ordre des 50%.
Voilà, dire que l'autonomie est impactée n'est pas un vain mot !

Autre truc de con, je m'y prend probablement mal, mais j'avais l'habitude de killer mes applis en double-cliquant tres vite sur le bouton d'accueil pour faire apparaitre les applis ouvertes et ensuite apres une longue pression dessus, les passer en mode effacement (avec la petite croix qui va bien).
Et bien depuis iOS7, impossible de killer une appli, même en laissant longtemps le doigt appuyé dessus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Septembre 2013)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Et bien depuis iOS7, impossible de killer une appli, même en laissant longtemps le doigt appuyé dessus



Tu double-cliques sur le bouton home et tu vois apparaître toutes tes applis ouvertes - ensuite, tu amènes simplement l'appli que tu veux fermer vers le haut de l'écran et "pouf" ... elle disparaît !


----------



## garci63 (20 Septembre 2013)

Pour moi, aucun probleme ni sur iphone 4S 32Go, ni sur ipad 2 16go wifi, installe complete sans pb, as de probleme de ralentissement sur sms. pas vu de pb d'autonomie de batterie poru l'instant..
cela mets un peu de temps au lancement des ouvertures des applis..
plutot bien donc..


----------



## Tuncurry (20 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tu double-cliques sur le bouton home et tu vois apparaître toutes tes applis ouvertes - ensuite, tu amènes simplement l'appli que tu veux fermer vers le haut de l'écran et "pouf" ... elle disparaît !



Merci theBigL !!!


----------



## jpm19 (20 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour ! Depuis l'installation d'IOS7 sur mon Ipad wifi, le fuseau horaire n'est pas retrouvé et l'heure est donc fausse. j'ai vérifié que le service de géolocalisation soit bien actif. Qui pourrait m'aider SVP ? Merci


----------



## niicoo76 (20 Septembre 2013)

Pour ma part c'est pleins de petites choses qui font que c'est chiant.

_ L'autonomie a fortement baisser (iphone 5).

_ Lorsque j'écoute de la musique, sur l'écran verrouiller le double clic pour lancer une musique n'est plus présent, et lorsque j&#8217;arrête de jouer une musique, son image reste affiché ...

_ Le notification center qui est présent même dans les jeux, alors que sur iOS 6 il y avait une sorte d'étiquette à tirer.

_ Dans l'appareil photo, impossible de bloquer le flash sur "oui" en mode paysage avec la fonction "carré".

Bon je crois avoir fait le tour de ce qui me gène ...

Avez vous ces choses là aussi ?


----------



## Benoit35 (20 Septembre 2013)

Moi installation effectuer sur Iphone 4 16Go pas de soucie tout va bien batterie, clavier texto, déverrouillage carte sim...
Juste je note un petit ralentissement générale mais rien de gênant.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Neutre0 (20 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir,


j'ai un camarade de classe qui vient de me confirmer à midi, qu'il compte appeler l'AppleStore de Paris, pour voir s'ils ont des iPhone(s) 5S 16 Go - Gris Sidéral en stock et s'ils en ont, en aller prendre un.

Je vais surement le comparer avec mon iPhone 5 qui est sous iOS 6.1.4, si vous avez des idées pour tester quelque chose de précis, vous pouvez m'en faire part et je vais le faire et vous dire quoi ?


Je ne compte bien sur pas faire de test de Benchmark, c'est un peu inutile, car les iDevices ne misent pas sur la puissance brute, mais sur l'optimisation et l'utilisation de toute la puissance disponible de l'iDevice d'une façon la plus optimale possible et ce en harmonie avec iOS qui en fin de compte une horloge Suisse à lui tout seul.

Je vais surement lui demander (a mon camarade) des précisions sur la durée de vie de la batterie, avec quelle utilisation,... etc... car paraît-il qu'elle est moins bonne que sur l'iPhone 5, même si la batterie est plus grosse de quelques dizaines de mAh. Et, pour finir, je vais juste vérifier la vitesse d'ouverture des applications et les temps de chargements des applications, ça me semble la meilleure façon de voir la réelle différence entre les deux appareils.


----------



## layon86 (20 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Après les pb de clavier rencontré comme bon nombre sur un iphone 4, j'ai fini par restaurer l'iphone et du coup je suis parti d'une installation de l'ios 7 "propre" et depuis je ne rencontre plus de soucis d'attente sur le clavier.
Tout semble fonctionner normalement....
Faites en autant !


----------



## jfkm (20 Septembre 2013)

layon86 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Après les pb de clavier rencontré comme bon nombre sur un iphone 4, j'ai fini par restaurer l'iphone et du coup je suis parti d'une installation de l'ios 7 "propre" et depuis je ne rencontre plus de soucis d'attente sur le clavier.
> Tout semble fonctionner normalement....
> Faites en autant !




Restauration comme "nouvel iphone" où en remettant une sauvegarde ?


----------



## Poupoul (20 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Essayer d'aller dans :
Réglages > iCloud > documents et données > ensuite désactivez l'option "Documents et données " et réactivez-la de suite. 

Cela devrait supprimer (je l'espère) votre problème.


----------



## CBi (21 Septembre 2013)

Brtrnd a dit:


> Bonjour, merci la solution mais ça ne fonctionne pas chez moi.
> L'app Mes Amis était déjà installée et je ne peux pas la supprimer.



Une longue pression sur l'icône de l'application et toutes les apps se mettent à trembloter avec un x dans un coin. Appuyer sur l'X. L'application est supprimée.


----------



## zoul_zig (21 Septembre 2013)

As Happy As Possible a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai aussi constater se probleme. C'est asser insuportable. Vivemant une mise a jour!


Idem! La lenteur de saisie rend simplement les texto inutilisables, et est même source d erreur dans la saisie des differents code (sécu, pin etc...). C est bien jolie d avoir un bel emballage, mais il est INUTILISABLE! 
Pensez-vous qu'ils peuvent apporter un correctif avec une MAJ IOS 7.1? Si oui, vous avez une idée ddu délais?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h12 ----------

bon, j ai lancé une restauration... Aléa jacta es...


----------



## boubaraka (21 Septembre 2013)

Salut alors moi sur mon iphone 5 chez orange depuis le passage a ios 7 impossible de consulter son crédit en faisant #123# ca marque erreure inconnue


----------



## bidibout (21 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

De mon côté j'ai constaté ceci :

Quand je clique sur l'icône micro dans la barre de recherche de l'app Youtube cette dernière plante, si je clique sur l'icône micro du clavier en revanche pas de soucis. 

Soucis aussi avec le clavier (je ne réinitialise pas les réglages pour le moment afin de voir s'ils règlent le soucis via une mise à jour). 

Mais ce qui gâche mon expérience utilisateur c'est avant tout les lags dans les effets visuels, ça peut être parfaitement fluide et là c'est très joli et la seconde d'après les transitions sont saccadées, ce n'était déjà pas 100% fluide sous ios 5 mais là c'est vraiment pas top. 

Ensuite une chose qui m'agace aussi c'est que pour une tablette "multitâches" quand je passe d'une appli à une autre généralement il y a un temps d'attente car elle doit se relancer comme-ci je l'avais fermé complètement. C'était déjà plus ou moins le cas avant. 

Bref comme certains je commence à envisager de quitter la pomme car tout ceci commence à faire beaucoup, je veux bien supporter des limitations mais quand on ajoute à cela les divers problèmes...

edit : j'ai oublié de préciser que j'ai un iPad 3 (acheté une semaine même pas avant la sortie du 4...).

edit 2 : encore un point que j'ai oublié de préciser c'est la lenteur du menu réglage, parfois il se passe quelque secondes avant que le menu suivant apparaisse. Et plus la moindre pastilles pour annoncer des maj d'app sur l'app store ou d'articles sur l'appli igen par exemple.


----------



## arroldo (21 Septembre 2013)

Pour ma part je ne reçois plus de messages si mes interlocuteurs essaient de me contacter par mon numéro de téléphone à travers iMessage et Time MAchine.

En allant regarder de plus près, j'ai remarqué que mon numéro de téléphone n'apparait pas dans la liste des identifiants pour ces deux fonctions. Je ne peux utiliser que des adresses mail.

J'ai un iPhone 5 et je suis très mécontent.

D'autre part, mon calendrier m'envoie des rappels pour des rendez-vous vieux de trois semaines...


----------



## AlBundy (21 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, 

Moi j'ai un souci après l'installation sur un 4S, c'est que l'écran dynamique en mode panorama sur l'écran verrouillé ne semble pas fonctionner correctement. Avec les fonds dynamiques fournis par Apple, ça semble fonctionner (j'entends par là que les bulles bougent bien en fonction du mouvement) mais quand je mets un panorama, il ne bouge que très légèrement, quelques millimètres tout au plus alors que tourne pourtant bien mon iPhone.

Suis-je le seul? Une idée du problème?


----------



## pcb92400 (21 Septembre 2013)

layon86 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai iphone 4 que j'ai mis à jour cette nuit en ios 7 et la lenteur de saisie est insuportable !
> je compte restaurer en ios 6



J'ai eu le pb de clavier lent sur ipad mini. J'ai restauré tous les réglages et après la réinstallation et le ré téléchargement de toutes les applis, retour a la normale!


----------



## NightWalker (21 Septembre 2013)

niicoo76 a dit:


> _ L'autonomie a fortement baisser (iphone 5).



Essaye d'éteindre ton iPhone en appuyant ensemble le bouton allumer et home.
Attends une minute avant de rallumer ton iPhone.

Si tu observes toujours un problème d'autonomie, regardes dans les applis qui utilisent la localisation s'il n'y a pas une appli qui reste bloquée sur la localisation. 

Perso, en utilisation normale de mon i5, j'arrives parfois à tenir 3 jours. Mais sans l'utilisation 3G, la plupart du temps je suis en WiFi.




niicoo76 a dit:


> _ Dans l'appareil photo, impossible de bloquer le flash sur "oui" en mode paysage avec la fonction "carré".


Ce ne serait pas le HDR qui bloque le flash sur non. Si le HDR est activé, tu ne peux pas utiliser le flash.


----------



## jfkm (21 Septembre 2013)

NightWalker a dit:


> *Essaye d'éteindre ton iPhone en appuyant ensemble le bouton allumer et home.*
> Attends une minute avant de rallumer ton iPhone.



Comment tu peux attendre une minute avant de le rallumer suite à cette manipulation ? Il redémarre tout seul... :mouais:


----------



## NightWalker (21 Septembre 2013)

jfkm a dit:


> Comment tu peux attendre une minute avant de le rallumer suite à cette manipulation ? Il redémarre tout seul... :mouais:



Non... normalement tant que tu n'as pas rappuyer sur le bouton allumer, l'iPhone reste éteint.


----------



## MachX (21 Septembre 2013)

J'ai installé IOS 7 sur deux iPhones, un 4 et un 5. En fait, deux restaurations via iTunes.
Aucun problème de latence ou d'autonomie aussi bien sur le 4 que sur le 5.
Je trouve même le 4 fluide, quand au 5 il est aussi rapide que sous IOS 6.
Le 4 n'était pas jailbreaké, le 5 oui. Pas de problème dans les deux cas.
Tout roule. Ma seule déception, c'est le notification Center auquel je n'arrive pas à me faire. Je trouve que le Notification Center d'IOS 6 était vraiment plus agréable dans sa présentation.
J'ai mis à contribution deux ou trois options du menu Accessibilité : Mise en gras des caractères et grossissement des caractères un peu plus important. Et puis j'ai activé l'option qui permet de piloter l'iPhone uniquement par des Gestures, ce qui fait que l'utilisation du bouton Home est réduite à, sa plus simple expression.
Pour ceux qui ont des problèmes, je conseille la restauration qui permet de démarrer sur un système vraiment propre.


----------



## Blogiver (21 Septembre 2013)

Depuis la mise à jour ios7 sur mon ipad 2, celui ci à perdu la connexion automatique aux réseau wifi connus. Pire une fois l'iPad verrouillé, il passe du wifi à la 3G et pas de reconnexion auto lorsque je le déverrouille.


----------



## DaYani (21 Septembre 2013)

Simeon a dit:


> sur un iPad 3, un simple changement de fond d'écran bloque l'appareil pendant plusieurs minutes.
> Rien à signaler par contre sur un iPhone 4.


Salut dis-moi, j'ai un iPad 3 tout comme toi, je voudrais juste savoir si toi aussi quand tu ouvre le centre de contrôle au lieu d'avoir l'effet flouté avec les couleurs en arrière plan est-ce que toi aussi il reste gris ou bien ?


----------



## bidibout (21 Septembre 2013)

Pareil pour moi sur iPad 3, il est gris.


----------



## germanou (21 Septembre 2013)

Tosay a dit:


> Problème qu'a constaté un de mes amis sur i4
> 
> Quand il est en lecture de musique et qu'il déverouille son iphone, la musique déconne un max (elle se coupe ou change d'album...)



J'ai exactement le même problème sur un 4s ! Lorsque je déverouille mon téléphone avec une musique en cours de lecture, soit la musique coupe pendant 1 seconde  et recule de quelques secondes, soit ça reprend depuis le début.

Autres problèmes remarqués sur mes devices :
iPhone 4S 
- Baisse générale de l'autonomie
- Lorsque je lis un podcast et que je déverrouille l'écran, il se met en pause (pas systématique)
- Sur l'écran verrouillé, le compteur de temps sur le mini player de musique reste bloqué, impossible d'avancer/reculer dans une chanson ou un podcast (pas systématique)

iPad 3
- Pour changer de fond d'écran, le menu se bloque pendant bien 30 secondes à 1 minute


----------



## bidibout (21 Septembre 2013)

J'en rajoute une couche pour signaler mon troisième plantage, l'iPad redémarre.


----------



## sean69 (21 Septembre 2013)

pitifilou a dit:


> pour moi impossible de basculer en airplay la musique de l'appli "Musique". Pas d'icone airplay apparente.



AirPlay se trouve dans le command center

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h27 ----------




pitifilou a dit:


> pour moi impossible de basculer en airplay la musique de l'appli "Musique". Pas d'icone airplay apparente.


C'est dans le command center


----------



## John McClane (21 Septembre 2013)

Sur mon iPad 3, ralentissements et saccades sur les animations de l'interface. C'est lourd. :hein:


----------



## Who1amFr (22 Septembre 2013)

chicken a dit:


> Hello,
> Pour moi impossible d'activer iMessage et face Time...
> Impossible de remédier à cela.



Pour ma part les iMessages et FaceTime sont activés au démarrage de l'iPhone, puis pour une raison inconnue, un pop-up apparait me disant qu'un iPhone (le mien) utilise mon identifiant Apple avec mon numéro. Dans ce même message la mention suivante est visible "(null)". Une fois le pop-up fermé, je n'ai plus qu'a me brosser pour utiliser mes iMessages, qui sont en attente d'activation, jusqu'a un nouveau pop-up "Connexion Impossible" 

La seule solution que j'ai trouvé c'est redémarrer mon iPhone Mais comme je n'ai pas que ça a faire, j'ai carrément désactivé les iMessages et FaceTime pour quelques jours

Sinon la batterie de mon iPhone 5 fond également comme neige au soleil


----------



## arroldo (22 Septembre 2013)

arroldo a dit:


> Pour ma part je ne reçois plus de messages si mes interlocuteurs essaient de me contacter par mon numéro de téléphone à travers iMessage et *Time MAchine*. je voulais dire FaceTime...
> 
> En allant regarder de plus près, j'ai remarqué que mon numéro de téléphone n'apparait pas dans la liste des identifiants pour ces deux fonctions. Je ne peux utiliser que des adresses mail.
> 
> ...



J'ai résolu le problème des messages et de FaceTime en restaurant l'iPhone, il m'a fallu m'y prendre à deux reprises.

Restent les rendez-vous de iCal qui s'affichent alors qu'ils sont révolus...


----------



## Jarod03 (22 Septembre 2013)

Pas de bug ou autre sur mon Iphone 5, par contre la batterie à prix un sacré coup... je tenais là journée facilement, maintenant ce n'est plus du tout le cas. Sur une journée classique, j'ai perdu 30% de charge...


----------



## chnoub (22 Septembre 2013)

Sur iphone 5 RAS pour le moment; en revanche, je telecharge ios 6 pour downgrader... C'est gonflé de la part d'Apple de dire que c est  compatible... c'est inutilisable! c est comme un gros pdf sur ipad 1 ....
Vous pensez que c est gerable avec une mise  a jour ??????


----------



## Michke (22 Septembre 2013)

bonjour , moi ce qui m'énerve c'est que je dois a chaque fois taper mon code d'accès à chaque sortie de veille . 











iphone 5
ipad 4


----------



## JLG47 (22 Septembre 2013)

Est-ce un effet de l'allègement de l'affichage, je trouve le fonctionnement un peu plus fluide.Je regrette cependant la disparition des effets qui ajoutaient du fun (feuilletage de l'agendas par exemple), mais de pouvoir faire glisser l'agenda en douceur permet une vision intéressante.
Les dossiers du bureau son plus vastes, mais décomposés en blocs qui en changent la gestuelle. Dommage. 
Pour le reste, il faut utiliser pour en apprécier les évolutions.


----------



## chnoub (22 Septembre 2013)

@ Michke: réglages/general/verrouillage par code


----------



## CBi (22 Septembre 2013)

Michke a dit:


> bonjour , moi ce qui m'énerve c'est que je dois a chaque fois taper mon code d'accès à chaque sortie de veille .



Jette un coup d'oeil aux réglages. Il y en a un qui te permet de régler après combien de minutes de mise en veille le verrou à code se referme.


----------



## pitifilou (22 Septembre 2013)

sean69 a dit:


> AirPlay se trouve dans le command center
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h27 ----------
> 
> ...



Merci. effectivement j'avais vu Airplay dans le command center, mais je m'attendais à ce que soit dans l'appli Musique. Dommage qu'ils aient fait comme ça.


----------



## Michke (22 Septembre 2013)

merci à Chnoub et à CBi ,

probleme résolu , 
un grand merci à vous deux


----------



## pimpin (22 Septembre 2013)

Depuis IOS 7 , j'in un problème avec une des liste intelligente (et pas les autres!). Un fois synchronisé, je vais sur mon iphone, et là, la liste intelligente en question  apparait bien sur l'ihone mais elle ne contient rien. J'ai vérifié: les morceaux concernés (dans mon cas, sans aucune étoile pour écouter juste les titres que j'ai ajouté récemment)  sont bien dans l'iphone mais pas dans la liste. Encore plus bizare, les morceaux sont présent dans la liste si je regarde lecontenu de mon iphone quand il est connecté itunes ( barre de gauche). Le problème se pose sur un 5 et un 5S. Quelqu'un a t'il le même souci?


----------



## Rene33470 (22 Septembre 2013)

Nhooxy a dit:


> Bonjour, pour ma part, j'ai un Iphone 4, et depuis la mise a jour iOS7 je ne peux plus utiliser le clavier, quoi, disons que, il est devenue excessivement lent ! Le temps de réponse moyenne est de 1minute de latence, alors comme sa ça parait rien, mais aller écrire un SMS avec 1 minute entre chaque lettre x)
> Croyez moi, c'est horrible.
> mise a part cela tous fonctionne bien, mais écrivant beaucoup de SMS je m'avoue déçu par l'optimisation de cette OS...


 

Bonjour
Surtout n'installez pas IOS7 avec IPhone 4 !!!!
Car, comme ci-dessus, j'ai exactement le même problème ce qui rend quasiment inutilisable mon IPhone pour effectuer quelque saisie que ce soit !!
Et à priori, on ne peut pas faire marche arrière, une fois installé IOS 7 !!
Que du bonheur ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h43 ----------

Bonjour
Surtout n'installez pas IOS7 avec IPhone 4 !!!!
Car, comme ci-dessus, j'ai exactement le même problème ce qui rend quasiment inutilisable mon IPhone pour effectuer quelque saisie que ce soit !!
Et à priori, on ne peut pas faire marche arrière, une fois installé IOS 7 !!
Que du bonheur ...


----------



## delv (22 Septembre 2013)

Iphone 4s passé en iOS7 cette nuit et ... c'est beau, mais c'est l'enfer...
Même problème de clavier que beaucoup d'utilisateurs, le téléphone est juste complètement inutilisable.
Un conseil, NE TELECHARGER pas l'iOS7 si vous avez un 4S et attendez une MAJ.
Je tente actuellement de repasser en 6.1.3.
Si je réussi, je reviens citer mes sources.

edit : Le problème a été résolu après une restauration complète


----------



## tokycarlo (22 Septembre 2013)

Mis à jour automatique des apps ne fonctionne pas !


----------



## Fonfon65 (22 Septembre 2013)

Pour ceux qui ont des soucis, faites une bonne restauration, et tous les soucis disparaissent.
Je n'ai qu'un truc qui pose souci, c'est le wifi qui bugge un peu. mais avec Apple, on commence à avoir l'habitude : c'st le bug classique sur iPhone et Mac.


----------



## coptere (22 Septembre 2013)

Perso j'ai mis à jour mon iPad mini et en dehors quelques ralentissements dans l'utilisation générale c'est surtout REAL RACING qui est injouable !Des freeze, des crashs c'est insupportable pour un fan comme moi 
Savez-vous comment faire un retour arrière (vers ios6) sur iPad mini ?
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## FRANCKCAT (22 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour pour moi passage ios7 sur iphone 4s et ipad 2 problème AirPlay sur les deux appareille sinon plutôt satisfait


----------



## Wilthek (22 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Sur un modeste iPhone 4 (pro) 8go, passage sans problème sous iOS 7, mais je conseille une réinstallation complète et non une simple MAJ (+ sauvegarde sous iTunes en local!).


Au regard des posts, je dirais qu'étrangement il me semble avoir beaucoup moins de lags au niveau de la saisie et globalement une fluidité "différente" (liée simplement aux changement des animations) mais pas moins rapide. Seule la sortie de l'écran de déverrouillage est un peu étrange à mon goût et surtout le code de déverrouillage est pénible à saisir (pas de retour visuel sur la saisie).


Je suis plutôt satisfait, ce ménage visuel allège considérablement la lecture et pour un usage intensif de la messagerie et du calendrier, c'est top.


Quant à l'iPad 3 dont je dispose, iOS 7 attendra ! Pas question de figer mon bel appareil ! Je fais confiance à la communauté et j'attends.


Bon shift !


----------



## Romane. (22 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde! 
J'ai installé l'IOS 7 vendredi soir sur mon Iphone 4. Pour cette mise à jour il me fallait 2,9Go , et puisque je ne l'ai avais pas, j'ai supprimé *Toutes* mes musiques. Une fois installé, je le synchronise, et puis rien ne viens. Je l'ai refais plus d'une fois mais rien n'y fais. J'ai même désinstallé Itunes puis retéléchargé, toujours pas. Donc pour résumer, je n'es plus de musique, et je ne sais pas comment faire pour qu'elle puisse revenir.
Merci de vos réponses!


----------



## delv (22 Septembre 2013)

problème de clavier réglé :
re-installation complète après un passage en mode DFU, puis restauration de la sauvegarde.
ça marche parfaitement bien maintenant


----------



## jfgpointbe (22 Septembre 2013)

Ipad mini.  Appli Musique en iTunes Match. Plantage systématique lors de l'activation mix genius. 
J'ai la nausée à cause de l'animation de transition !!


----------



## Zefram (22 Septembre 2013)

Voici ma modeste contribution. 
Sur mon 4s 32go j'avais de petites saccades aléatoires durant les scrollings ou les changements de pages du springboard.  
Voici comment j'ai résolu le problème:
1 pour les fonds d'écrans ne pas choisir un fond animé (ne pas choisir celui avec les bulles). 
2 dans les réglages, activer "réduire les animations" qui se trouve dans "accessibilité". 
Et si ça ne suffit pas, vous pouvez aussi activer la fonction "augmenter le contraste" (toujours dans "accessibilité") mais du coup vous perdez l'effet transparence sur le centre de contrôle et sur le centre de notification. 

J'ai fait la même chose sur mon iPad Mini.


----------



## big41 (22 Septembre 2013)

A mon tour d'apporter mon retour d'expérience sur iOS 7

Commençons pas mon 4S, pas trop de soucis, mis à part que la batterie se vidait en une rien de temps, mais après avoir désactivé plus de trucs dans les notifications ça va mieux. 


Pour le 4 de ma femme pas de soucis, j'ai fait la MAJ ce matin et tout semble aller. 


Pour son iPad 3 par contre ça s'était plutôt mal passé avec la musique. 
La synchro via iTunes se bloquait à l'étape "attente de l'application des modifications" et aucune musique ne se synchronisait, seule sa musique achetée se retrouvait sur l'iPad mais l'ordre de classement était complètement desordonné.
Après une restauration de l'iPad tout est rentré dans l'ordre, musique synchronisée et bien classée. 


Pour mon iPad mini la musique est synchronisée via iTunes Match comme sur mon 4S mais là ça s'est bien moins passé. 
Après MAJ iOS 7 la musique s'est retrouvée totalement désordonnée, c'est à dire que les morceaux étaient bief classés par album mais dans un ordre totalement incohérent et ce pour 90% des albums. 
J'ai tenté une restauration mais ça n'a rien changé. 
J'ai donc désactivé iTunes Match et synchronisé via iTunes et tout est rentré dans l'ordre, mais du coup je n'ose plus,réactivé iTunes Match. 


Sinon de temps à autre dans l'app musique je vois apparaître iTunes Radio et puis plus rien.


Voilà mon expérience, dans l'ensemble satisfait, sauf pour les apps musique iPhone et iPad


----------



## bidibout (22 Septembre 2013)

Pour faire une restauration propre il suffit de sauvegarder et ensuite cliquer sur restaurer dans itunes et à la fin restaurer sa sauvegarde ou il faut absolument passer en DFU?

Parce que je viens de restaurer et les soucis de clavier ne sont pas régler pour autant...

Franchement déçu, autant j'aurai pu accepter ça d'android mais certainement pas de ios.


----------



## David16 (22 Septembre 2013)

Bon bé moi vu que je n'ai pas trop envie de me faire ch... ! Je vais tout simplement appeler Apple pour qu'il me change mon iPhone 5 contre un 5S car la batterie avec cet iOS 7 ne tiens pas autant que le descriptif de vente ! Apple ne proposant pas le retour à iOS 6 ! Mon téléphone est impacté par un problème que je ne peux résoudre ...


----------



## Palomatis (22 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, Pas de  souci pour installer iOS7 sur mon iphone 4S mais tout ce qui fonctionnait avant ne fonctionne plus : impossible de faire une sauvegarde de mon iphone sur mon ordinateur mac book pro Mac OS X 10.5.8 (9L31a), pas de synchronisation possible : la version Itunes est trop ancienne et je n'arrive pas à installer i tunes version 11.1. Donc je ne peux faire d'échange entre les deux appareils pour photos, musique. Etc... Comme revenir à l'ancienne version pour mon iphone  (j'ai gardé une sauvegarde) ou comment installer cette foutue version de i tunes sur mon mac ? 
Je dois avouer que je ne vois pas de changements extraordinaires pour ce iOS7 et il y a des trucs qui me donnent carrément mal au coeur.


----------



## zub37 (23 Septembre 2013)

Mise à jour impossible par iTunes, donc mise à jour en wifi: impeccable! Et pas de bugs... pour l'instant!


----------



## K0rb3n_d4ll4s (23 Septembre 2013)

Ce qui est ennuyeux, c' est qu il est impossible de revenir au menu en touchant l arriere plan, lorsque l on est en vue multitache. Alors que cela marche lorsque centre de controle est ouvert. C' est un petit detail, mais c' est justement ce genre de details qui font Apple. Par contre je suis tres content de pouvoir ENFIN fermer les bandeaux de notifications ainsi wue de couper le guidage vocale en mode navigation. une bouffee d air frais!!


----------



## fantax (23 Septembre 2013)

chnoub a dit:


> Sur iphone 5 RAS pour le moment; en revanche, je telecharge ios 6 pour downgrader... C'est gonflé de la part d'Apple de dire que c est  compatible... c'est inutilisable! c est comme un gros pdf sur ipad 1 ....
> Vous pensez que c est gerable avec une mise  a jour ??????



Bonjour, je voudrais bien essayer iOs7 sur mon 4s mais avec la possibilité de revenir à iOs6. Où télécharges-tu iOs6?


----------



## Tweety (23 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour.

J'ai installé iOS7 sur mon iPhone 5 le jour de sa mise à disposition. Globalement tout fonctionne bien sauf : 

- Les fonds d'écran panoramiques : il me propose de recadrer mes photos et le système de mouvement ne fonctionne pas.

- La mise à jour automatique des applications est désactivée mais malgré ça il ne m'efface pas les dernières mises à jour. Elles restent affichées avec la mention "ouvrir".

- AirDrop ne fait pas la distinction entre mon iPhone et celui de ma femme, il est vrai qu'ils sont tous les deux connectés au même compte iTune mais après avoir fait des tests avec d'autres personnes une seule icone apparait sur leurs appareils et les fichiers transmis vont aléatoirement un coup sur son appareil et un coup sur le mien. Impossible de communiquer avec AirDrop sur mon iMac.

J'espère avoir été assez clair. D'avance merci pour vos éventuelles réponses.


----------



## fragger008 (23 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Est-ce que vous aussi vous avez noté un bug dans l'application message ?

Si je supprime une conversation, toutes les autres conversations ne  comportent plus que le dernier message, et si je quitte l'application,  et que je la relance, je n'ai plus rien du tout ! Comme si on lançait  l'application message sur un iPhone tout neuf ! Obligé de rebooter le  téléphone...

Avez-vous le même souci ?


----------



## popupstore1986 (23 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour

j'ai aussi le probleme avec les SMS : mes messages envoyés s'effacent a peine envoyés...

aussi si j'ai un probleme avec le journal d'appel : mes derniers appel emis ne s'affichent pas. pareil pour les appels en absence. ca m'indique que j'ai un appel en absence et quand je veux le voir je n'ai rien qui s'affichent a part les anciens appels en absence...

c'est assez contrariant en fait

je sais pas comment ameliorer au moins ces 2 points


----------



## halyb (23 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour , 

J'ai un iphone 4 , j'ai par malheur mis à jour mon iphone à l'ios7 , tout marche bien à part le fait que j'ai pas accès via des applications ( viber , whatsapp ..) à mes photos , j'ai une fenêtre qui s'affiche avec le message : Whatsap n'a pas accès à vos photos pour activer l'accès sur l'iphone accédez à Réglages -> Confidentialité -> Photos -> Whatsap . Mais quand j'y vais et ben il n'y a rien c'est vide genre aucune application ne demande l'accès à vos photos . Pouvez vous m'aider. merci bcp


----------



## Sly54 (23 Septembre 2013)

fantax a dit:


> Bonjour, je voudrais bien essayer iOs7 sur mon 4s mais avec la possibilité de revenir à iOs6. Où télécharges-tu iOs6?


A priori, ça n'est plus possible (lu ici chez MacB)


----------



## wip (23 Septembre 2013)

fragger008 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Est-ce que vous aussi vous avez noté un bug dans l'application message ?
> 
> Si je supprime une conversation, toutes les autres conversations ne comportent plus que le dernier message, et si je quitte l'application, et que je la relance, je n'ai plus rien du tout !


Tu as bien utilisé la corbeille et non pas le "Tout supprimer" ? Je me suis fais avoir la première fois...


----------



## John McClane (23 Septembre 2013)

J'ai trouvé comment fluidifier les animations des icônes avec iOS7 sur ipad 3!!!

En fait si on quitte une App en faisant le geste des cinq doigts, les icônes saccadent et le fond d'écran passe de flou à net avec un effet de clignotement moche.
Par contre si on quitte une App avec le bouton Home, c'est fluide! D'ailleurs vous remarquerez que les icônes n'ont pas le même "itinéraire" suivant si on ferme une App avec les doigts ou avec le bouton Home. Bizarre, bizarre...


----------



## sylva007 (23 Septembre 2013)

Moi j'ai un gros problème avec le centre de commande les commande de la musique ne fonctionne pas, es ce que je suis le seul dans cette situation ?


----------



## sveireman (23 Septembre 2013)

Grâce à iOS 7 (mise à jour et restauration), les notes dans ma fiche personnelle sont supprimées ! Et je ne suis pas le seul...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h29 ----------




sylva007 a dit:


> Moi j'ai un gros problème avec le centre de commande les commande de la musique ne fonctionne pas, es ce que je suis le seul dans cette situation ?



J'ai également ce problème.


----------



## Vincent54 (23 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour

J'ai moi aussi quelques soucis avec IOS7 et un 4S
Mon wifi est instable et fonctionne très rarement.
Il y a un gro soucis avec ce nouveau procédé d'apple de permettre à la fois une connexion wifi et 3g.
En tout malgré les reboot et reset réseau mon iphone ne se connecte plus en wifi.

Je pense que cette fois ci c'est ma dernière chez apple.
Déjà très déçu par leurs nouveaux produits très très très en dessous de la qualité que l'on peut espérer d'apple je quitte la marque pour de bon.
Cet IOS7 n'est pas du tout aboutis c'est un scandale d'oser mettre sur le marché un produit aussi défectueux.

Samsung et androïd sont à ce jour bcp plus fiables et performants.

Le logo à la pomme aura eu raison de moi.


----------



## fragger008 (23 Septembre 2013)

wip a dit:


> Tu as bien utilisé la corbeille et non pas le "Tout supprimer" ? Je me suis fais avoir la première fois...



Ni l'un ni l'autre, j'utilise le "balayer de droite à gauche" puis "supprimer"


----------



## wip (23 Septembre 2013)

fragger008 a dit:


> Ni l'un ni l'autre, j'utilise le "balayer de droite à gauche" puis "supprimer"


Dans ce cas, effectivement, pas le choix  Mais j'ai pas le bug sur mon 4S


----------



## Fonfon65 (24 Septembre 2013)

Moi, j'ai plus aucun bug (un petit restaration des reglages a tout réglé) sauf 1 : iOs 7 m'a mis en l'air toute ma calibration de batterie. Elle a fondu comme neige au soleil aujourd'hui et depuis 2h, je suis à 1% en étant allumé. Bref, j'attend qu'il s'éteigne et après une bonne charge, ça va revenir comme avant.
Par contre, on s'y fait au nouveau design, c'est assez fonctionnel et extrèmement fluide sur un iphone 5.


----------



## miaou (24 Septembre 2013)

Je n'ai pas trouvé si qq. avait ce problème ....
Dans  l'Apple store/mises à jour toutes les mises à jour restent ( avec bien sur l'onglet "ouvrir"elles restent longtemps comme ça ? Comment les faire disparaître ? Merci


----------



## bidibout (24 Septembre 2013)

Idem sur mon iPad 3. De plus si on ne va pas dans l'app store on est pas prévenu des maj.


----------



## maniteen (24 Septembre 2013)

voile les problèmes que j'ai rencontrer

Quand jécoute de la musique et que j'ai un appel entrant, pas le temps de répondre il passe sur la messagerie, cela ne le fait pas tous le temps mais c'est agaçant , surtous que l'acces a la messagerie ne fonctionne plus dans ce cas la, reboot obligatoire.

Impossible de fermer des application , une fois que vous l'avez ouverte elle reste en background même si vous rebooter (double pression sur le bouton du bas).

perso je n'en suis pas encore a rejeter apple mais c'est vrai qu'un programme aussi peut abouti laisse rêveur sur laprès Steve jobs.


----------



## boubaraka (24 Septembre 2013)

Alors moi je vien de recevoir mon 5s et la grosse deception comme quand j'avais le 4 et reçu le 4s.

Alors la j'allume le 5 s et beurkkkkk on dirait il a la jaunisse tous se qui est blanc d'origine parrait jaune c'est tres moche.. De plus il surchauffe alors qu'il ne fait rien bref tres deçu


----------



## yabaar (24 Septembre 2013)

Sur iPhone 4, pour régler le problème de lenteur du clavier (déverrouillage, SMS, email...) aller dans "Réglages, iCloud, Stockage et Sauvegarde", puis décochez "Sauvegarde iCloud". Le problème vient de la sauvegarde automatique dans le nuage à chaque opération.


----------



## dudu99 (25 Septembre 2013)

Je suis frontalier dans le nord de la France, depuis le passage à IOS 7sur mon iphone 4, le changement opérateur en mode automatique ne semble pas fonctionner correctement. Avec l'ancienne version IOS 6, lorsque j'allais en Belgique et rentrais chez moi en france le passage chez mon opérateur, en l'occurance FREE, était automatique. Hors ce n'est plus le cas, désoramis je dois rechercher l'opérateur français à chaque fois que je rentre en France. Sinon je reste sur l'opérateur Belge "Base" ou "proximus".

Donc attention, car la facturation peut être douloureuse.

- Quelqu'un at-il noté le même problème ? ou est-ce un problème de réglage (pour ma part c'est en automatique, je n'ai pas touché aux paramétres, le passage vers l'opérateur Belge se faisant naturellement en Belgique, mais pas lors du retour en france sur le réseau français)


----------



## cillab (25 Septembre 2013)

pitifilou a dit:


> pour moi impossible de basculer en airplay la musique de l'appli "Musique". Pas d'icone airplay apparente.



idem pour moi ipnone 4 basculer sur ios5  plus d'airplay  et l'application vocale de YOUTUBE  PLANTE


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2013)

dudu99 a dit:


> Quelqu'un at-il noté le même problème ? ou est-ce un problème de réglage (pour ma part c'est en automatique, je n'ai pas touché aux paramétres, le passage vers l'opérateur Belge se faisant naturellement en Belgique, mais pas lors du retour en france sur le réseau français)



J'ai également le même problème, étant frontalier mais du côté belge, et ce avec n'importe quel GSM !  ... par exemple, quand je suis à Lille, je reste calé sur Proximus sans que le système ne me balance sur le réseau français, et ce, malgré que mon 3G soit aussi en automatique !

Serait-ce une question de puissance de réseau (mais j'en doute quand même !) Proximus conservant une bonne accessibilité 10 ou 20 kilomètres au delà de la frontière française ?????

Personnellement, cela me satisfait, mais je comprends le français qui rentre en France et qui reste calé sur le réseau belge !


----------



## big41 (25 Septembre 2013)

Je reviens avec mon problème sur l'iPad Mini.
J'avais fini par le synchronisé en filaire avec iTunes et surtout sans passer par iTunes Match pour la musique.
J'avais bien tout retrouvé nickel, avec les morceaux classé dans l'ordre chronologique normal.
Hier j'ai voulu réactivé itunes Match sur l'iPad Mini et de nouveau tout est chamboulé, le classement des morceaux est totalement désordonné 
Et y'a même des titres qui ont disparu 
Sur mon 4S pas de soucis (sauf qu'il me manque une ou deux pochettes).
Je me demande si ça vient de l'iPad ou d'iTunes Mathch ???
Bref, je suis dans une impasse, est-ce que quelqu'un a un problème similaire ?


----------



## LA KARAKE (26 Septembre 2013)

layon86 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai iphone 4 que j'ai mis à jour cette nuit en ios 7 et la lenteur de saisie est insuportable !
> je compte restaurer en ios 6



bonjour j'ai résolu le problème en faisant une reinisialisation 

tu vas dans réglages général reinitialiser  reinitialiser tous les réglages 
et la miracle ça marche


----------



## bidibout (26 Septembre 2013)

Je ne voudrais pas donner de faux espoirs mais j'ai l'impression que la mise à jour 7.0.2 sur iPad améliore la réactivité de l'appareil, moins de saccades sur les effets (pourtant ce n'est pas indiqué dans le descriptif de la maj) à voir...


----------



## big41 (26 Septembre 2013)

bidibout a dit:


> Je ne voudrais pas donner de faux espoirs mais j'ai l'impression que la mise à jour 7.0.2 sur iPad améliore la réactivité de l'appareil, moins de saccades sur les effets (pourtant ce n'est pas indiqué dans le descriptif de la maj) à voir...



J'espère que ça va régler mon problème de musique


----------



## stef40600 (27 Septembre 2013)

Salut,
j'essaye de remettre la version 6 mais au moment de sélectionner le téléchargement sur itune je n'arrive pas à valider le fichier zip.
Tu aurais un conseil pour une quiche comme moi.
Merci par avance.
Stéf


----------



## Sly54 (28 Septembre 2013)

stef40600 a dit:


> j'essaye de remettre la version 6 mais au moment de sélectionner le téléchargement sur itune je n'arrive pas à valider le fichier zip.


post #121


----------



## Louis-33 (28 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, 
Novice chez Apple. Suite au téléchargement de IOS7 : perte de certaines lettre du clavier - difficulté de passer d'un volet à l'autre par glissement. 
Je ne sais pas quoi faire car je ne connais pas du tout Apple et tout ce qu'il englobe;
Suis vraiment déçu, en fait j'ai un portable inutilisable.
Bonne journée à tous 
Louis-33


----------



## nicoolas94 (28 Septembre 2013)

Sur l'appli musique native, sous IOS7, il y a un bug : lorsqu'on va dans la partie "artistes", et qu'on choisit une chanson d'un album (après avoir défilé toutes les chansons des albums précédents, encore une nouveauté d'IOS7, super pratique...) et bien ça joue toutes les chansons de tous les albums de l'artiste, pas juste l'album sélectionné...


----------



## Louis-33 (28 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour 
Je ne vois aucune réponse à ma demande donc pas le même problème chez vous.
Par contre j'ai lu quelques post et je comprends pas tout 
exemple c'est quoi :  mode DFU,
merci


----------



## stef40600 (28 Septembre 2013)

Pour ma part sur iPhone 4, peux plus envoyer de mail(via free)


----------



## nicoolas94 (28 Septembre 2013)

Faisant suite à mon post #145 de la discussion, j'ai trouvé un moyen pour contourner le bug dont je vous ai parlé, et ainsi ne jouer que l'album pour lequel on a sélectionné la chanson, dans la partie artiste : 
on  clique donc sur le chanson, là, ça nous joue toutes les chansons de  tous les albums de l'artiste (super...), puis on clique en haut à  droite, ça nous sort les chansons que de l'album, et ensuite on clique à  nouveau sur une chanson de l'album. Ça nous joue donc ensuite que les  chansons de l'album selectionné.
Super pratique, cette mise à jour IOS7, vraiment...


----------



## PhilRoadking (29 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai fait un clean install à partir de iTunes sur mon iPhone 4 32 et mon iPad mini 64 et ne rencontre pas de problème batterie ou de ralentissement de frappe au clavier.
Le seul problème rencontré sur mon iPad mini est la gestion de la taille des caractères sur les newsletter (Mac4Ever pour ne pas le nommer).
A certains moments, le texte se met à grossir sans que je n'ai rien demandé et ce depuis la dernière mise à jour d'IOS7.
Pour le reste, wifi et BT OK.
Je recommande à ceux qui rencontrent des problèmes de refaire un clean install.


----------



## thierry37 (29 Septembre 2013)

J'ai un problème de batterie sur iPhone 4S. 
Comme indiqué par d'autres, je passe de 25% à 15%. Puis extinction. 
Visiblement ce sont les premiers jours, avec la mise en place des Apps et peut être Spotlight qui indexe mes 14go. 
A voir dans quelques jours. Et après quelques reboot.


----------



## bibac1 (29 Septembre 2013)

sur mon iPhone 4 sous iOS7.0.2, j'ai des lenteurs de claviers et surtout de temps en temps mes messages et mes mails ne sont plus envoyés. je doit reboot mon iPhone pour que ça refonctionne.


----------



## jeff54fr (29 Septembre 2013)

bibac1 a dit:


> sur mon iPhone 4 sous iOS7.0.2, j'ai des lenteurs de claviers et surtout de temps en temps mes messages et mes mails ne sont plus envoyés. je doit reboot mon iPhone pour que ça refonctionne.



moi aussi, sur mon iPhone 5, j'ai des problèmes d'envois de message par iMessage. Obligé également de faire un reboot!


----------



## Rudy A-Traxx (29 Septembre 2013)

pimpin a dit:


> Depuis IOS 7 , j'in un problème avec une des liste intelligente (et pas les autres!). Un fois synchronisé, je vais sur mon iphone, et là, la liste intelligente en question  apparait bien sur l'ihone mais elle ne contient rien. J'ai vérifié: les morceaux concernés (dans mon cas, sans aucune étoile pour écouter juste les titres que j'ai ajouté récemment)  sont bien dans l'iphone mais pas dans la liste. Encore plus bizare, les morceaux sont présent dans la liste si je regarde lecontenu de mon iphone quand il est connecté itunes ( barre de gauche). Le problème se pose sur un 5 et un 5S. Quelqu'un a t'il le même souci?



Iphone 4 et dernier itunes : même problème. les titres sont chargés dans l'iPhone mais ne sont pas mentionnés dans les listes auxquelles ils appartiennent.

Serait-on de retour avec les conflits d'extension des années 90 ? car j'ai un deuxième iPhone qui ne fonctionne plus en téléphonie, qui contient très peu d'App et dont je ne me sers essentiellement qu'en télécommande et en Airplay comme d'un ipod maison ; eh bien, lui, il charge les mêmes listes et correctement !


----------



## perry (29 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour

Depuis le passage à iOS 7 l'application musique fonctionne très mal avec la télécommande de casque.

Quand je branche le casque et que j'appuie sur la télécommande la musique ne démarre pas,
Il faut que je lance l'application musique pour que la télécommande fonctionne :-( c'est vraiment pas pratique :-(

Et bien sur ma batterie de mon iPhone 5 fond à vue d'il.

Bonne soirée 
Perry


----------



## mbk28 (30 Septembre 2013)

Il semble qu'une majorite de developpeur d'app ne sont pas des beta-testeurs et n'ont pas fait de test du systeme et donc celui- ci se retrouvent avec une majorite de bugs dont certains ont necessite une mise a jour quelques jours apres la sortie.Si des veritables beta-testeur avaient travaille dessus, il n'y aurait pas eu ces problemes.
Mais on ne peux pas demander a des personnes qui passent du temps pour tester un logiciel ( IOS 7 est un logiciel) de payer pour tester. Plus cela continurera, plus les systemes auront des bugs, encore faut-il que les developpers du systeme les corrigent.
J'ai le cas d'un bug loggue sous la beta de Lion et qui n'est toujours pas corrigée.
No comment.


----------



## Zarc5 (30 Septembre 2013)

layon86 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai iphone 4 que j'ai mis à jour cette nuit en ios 7 et la lenteur de saisie est insuportable !
> je compte restaurer en ios 6



Une restauration à partir d'ITunes devrait corriger ces problèmes de freeze. J'avais le même symptôme...


----------



## Nonome77 (30 Septembre 2013)

J'ai eu de gros soucis d'autonomie après la mise à jour iOS 7 sur mon iPhone 5. Cette dernière chutait à vue dil.
J'ai comparé à l'iPhone 4S de ma femme qui à peu près les mêmes réglages que moi, elle n'avait pas de chute aussi vertigineuse.
Après avoir checké au 10 fois les réglages, j'ai fait une réinitialisation de tous les réglages. Depuis, l'autonomie de mon iPhone 5 (avec 4G et Wifi activé) est redevenue bonne


----------



## divadesiles (30 Septembre 2013)

Je ne sais pas si cela vient d'iOS7, mais la recherche Google Image (via safari) est revenu à un affichage classique comme sur ordi (plus de possible de faire défiler les résultats), ce qui est extrêmement pénible. On peu toujours utiliser l'appli Google, mais j'aime bien ne pas avoir 36 applications pour surfer sur le web


----------



## momo-fr (30 Septembre 2013)

Sur un iPad 2 le correction orthographique automatique reste en Anglais et ça fout le bordel à la saisie sur Safari, sur Pages bref partout !

Mon cover magnétique ne fonctionne plus, plus de mise en veille en fermant la couverture.

Sinon je ne vois rien d'autre, l'autonomie n'a pratiquement pas bougée (je dirais même que cela me semble mieux).


----------



## reou (1 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour

7.02 nickel , sauf itunes qui a basculé sur le store usa
donc mises à jour des applications impossibles

est ce un problème de sécurité ?


----------



## mi@hel26 (4 Octobre 2013)

Nhooxy a dit:


> Bonjour, pour ma part, j'ai un Iphone 4, et depuis la mise a jour iOS7 je ne peux plus utiliser le clavier, quoi, disons que, il est devenue excessivement lent ! Le temps de réponse moyenne est de 1minute de latence, alors comme sa ça parait rien, mais aller écrire un SMS avec 1 minute entre chaque lettre x)
> Croyez moi, c'est horrible.
> mise a part cela tous fonctionne bien, mais écrivant beaucoup de SMS je m'avoue déçu par l'optimisation de cette OS...



Pour ma part j'ai eu le même problème. La solution a été de réinitialiser l'iphone et après restauration tout fonctionne, le clavier de messagerie répond parfaitement.
Bonne journée.


----------



## Neutre0 (5 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

d'après ce que je comprend, si on installe iOS 7, mais sans restauration des données, comme un " Nouveau iPhone ", logiquement il y aura plus de soucis ?


----------



## steve89 (17 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Depuis l'installation d'ios 7, lorsque je veux lire un pdf sur le net depuis mon ipad 3, le pdf s'affiche deux secondes puis mon navigateur plante (que cela soit Safari ou Google Chrome).
Cela fonctionne par contre parfaitement sur mon Ipad 1 (qui n'est pas sous Ios 7).

Quelqu'un a déjà rencontré un problème similaire ou aurait une solution?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## daxr1der (19 Octobre 2013)

Apple prépare une version 7.0.3 avec pas mal de correctifs, et surtout ils bossent sur une version pour que au moment des nouveaux ipad sortent il y ai plus de bugs. Parce que sur ipad c'est pire que sur iphone d'après les retours.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Octobre 2013)

daxr1der a dit:


> Apple prépare une version 7.0.3 avec pas mal de correctifs, et surtout ils bossent sur une version pour que au moment des nouveaux ipad sortent il y ai plus de bugs. Parce que sur ipad c'est pire que sur iphone d'après les retours.



Perso, je n'ai aucun problème sur iPad, pas plus que sur iPhone.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Perso, je n'ai aucun problème sur iPad, pas plus que sur iPhone.



sur iPad mini ça freeze pas mal avec les navigateurs
Safari est presque inutilisable
Chrome à peu près bon
Coast by Opera après des débuts prometteur ne marche plus
globalement IOS7 et plus instable que IOS6


----------



## wip (19 Octobre 2013)

J'ai remarque un nouveau souci récemment sur mon IPhone  4S. Sur Plan, les symboles et les écritures clignotes... Un vrai sapin de Noël !! Une nouvelle ré-initialisation n'a rien changé.  D'autres ont eu la même chose ?


----------



## arceus244 (2 Février 2014)

iPhone 4 c'est limite impossible, ça lag comme pas possible et ipad 3 ça lag un peu mais cela m'étonne


----------



## big41 (2 Février 2014)

Problème nouveau sur iPad Mini 1ere génération: depuis quelques temps mail déconne à plein tube.
Une fois il a carrément perdu tous mes comptes, puis après fermeture ouverture ils sont réapparus
Et il change de temps à autre mes préférences d'affichage ???


----------



## weewee (10 Avril 2014)

pour ma part, je viens d'acquerir un iphone 5  car les vendeurs m'ont vantes l'amelioration par rapport au 4 mais toujours avec ios7 qui deconne

resultat: c'est la plus belle m...e que j'ai eu.

bluetooth qui ne fonctionne toujours pas....
le wifi qui n'en fait qu'a sa tete (signal faible et qui se deconnecte meme a proximite d'une boxe)
une recherche sans cesse de reseau couple au fait que si je choisi l'operateur en manuel je perds la 4g et il repasse en E
c'est du n'importe quoi. ils ont des ingenieurs gracements payes par nous et qui nous fournissent des logiciels non abouti.
apple est passe du cote obscur de la force en objectif de rentabilite et qualite.
et je ne parle meme pas des sauvegarde itunes qui sont totalement perdues si on perd le mot de passe.
je vais le revendre et passer au sony qui sont moins chers


----------



## MacEye (19 Avril 2014)

Pour ma part j'ai un soucis d'activation de réseau de données celulaires. J'ai essayé de restaurer l'appareil en tant que nouvel IPhone (iPhone 5s), de changer la micro sim, mais après un temps aléatoire, je n'ai plus que le mode voix et sms. 

Le seul moyen de retrouver le service data et de redémarrer le téléphone ou de réinitialiser les réglages réseau.

Je suis chez sfr.

Quelqu'un a t-il eu ce problème ?

Bon week end à tous

Stéphane


----------



## boubaraka (29 Avril 2014)

Tel au sav


----------

